# 5-day K9 Tactical Course



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

5-day K9 Tactical Course from Blackwater USA

Description:

The 5-day K9 Tactical Course is designed to educate the working K9 handler with the knowledge and skills of tactical dog handling to safely approach high-risk situations. This is a challenging course that will test the handler's decision-making ability. In this course the handler and dog will be taught the following:

Fundamentals of K9 tactical obedience 
Methods of maintenance training of tactical obedience and control work with the K9 
Tactical approach and movement with a dog to the potentially high risk situation 
Building and room entry techniques 
Tactical tracking 
"Shoot/don't shoot" and "deploy the dog/don't deploy the dog" scenarios 
Tactical K9 situation v. SWAT call situation 
Shooting techniques while handling a dog

Event Dates: 27-June-2005 to 1-July-2005
Location: Moyock, North Carolina
Price: 675
Register for class by: 06/26/2005
Website: http://blackwaterusa.com/new/2005CourseSked/K9 Tactical.pdf
Event Type: Training Event

Contact Information:
Contact Name: 
Contact Email: [email protected]
Contact Phone: 252.435.2488


----------

